# Delivery Funds will dry up by the end of this month



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

That's right, July is our last month to collect enhanced unemployment. Now that Covid is surging in most states again, the delivery platforms are primed peak with fresh drivers that will indeed deliver for far less than what we were paid two months ago. Restaurants will be re-closing the dining rooms, but offering carry-out are a greater level.

The car market is ready to crash with fresh bankruptcies. The airline bailout ends next month. At this point, I'm thinking we will most likely have another stimulus payout, with the poorest getting theirs first. As far as big tips coming in every other delivery; I don't think that will happen anytime soon. Doordash is the new Postmates in regard to pay.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's right, July is our last month to collect enhanced unemployment. Now that Covid is surging in most states again, the delivery platforms are primed peak with fresh drivers that will indeed deliver for far less than what we were paid two months ago. Restaurants will be re-closing the dining rooms, but offering carry-out are a greater level.
> 
> The car market is ready to crash with fresh bankruptcies. The airline bailout ends next month. At this point, I'm thinking we will most likely have another stimulus payout, with the poorest getting theirs first. As far as big tips coming in every other delivery; I don't think that will happen anytime soon. Doordash is the new Postmates in regard to pay.


In my market, Eats payouts and the quality of the deliveries have declined the last few weeks, both of which indicate there's a glut of drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> my market*................................*indicate there's a glut of drivers.


This is funny, because everyone must be trying to do _relivery_ and few drivers are hauling passengers. Every day, there are surges on X. I drove Uber/Lyft Sunday. I did that only because I forgot to go to my cab company to fetch my insurance card. Had I my insurance card, I would have driven the cab. There are even fewer cab drivers out here. People are getting frustrated with longer wait times and higher surges/Prime Time on Uber/Lyft. They are hailing cabs or using Curb.

Lyft is the worst on this, as it charges customers Prime Time, but, often, if the driver has not "unlocked a ride bonus", he receives only base rates while the customer is paying a 2X Prime Time, or more. Even if he does "unlock a ride bonus", he gets very little of the Prime Time that the customer pays.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People are getting frustrated with longer wait times and higher surges/Prime Time on Uber/Lyft. They are hailing cabs or using Curb


Now that you mentioned it, I just got done with somebody trying to get a Lyft in an isolated area, not profitable to them, but profitable to taxis.

More people die from violence in my town than COVID-19.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft is the worst on this, as it charges customers Prime Time, but, often, if the driver has not "unlocked a ride bonus", he receives only base rates while the customer is paying a 2X Prime Time, or more. Even if he does "unlock a ride bonus", he gets very little of the Prime Time that the customer pays.


Most of my recent rides are Lyft. The criteria for a PPZ to show up remain a mystery. It can exist concomitantly with a surging area but this is not necessarily the case. More often, when I check the Uber app, there is no surge in a feature PPZ area. Surge is quite predictable if you know your town well; I remain yet to discover a pattern for PPZ.

Do Lyft users pay a surge fare? They do but not always. My way of running both platforms is to only turn on the Lux filter because you never know when and where a PPZ shows up. It is not uncommon that I only realize a bonus is scored when there is a Lux ping. This is also why my Uber cancellation rate has climbed to 16%. There is no reason not to cancel a X that is only accompanied by a few dollars of surge while having a Lux ride that pays much better together with a bonus, right? Don't get me wrong, I do not play their absurd Pro game but I try to keep the cancellation rate as low as possible (I have heard that drivers can be deactivated due to excessive cancellations but there is no clearly-defined threshold). When I have the time to check the Lyft passenger app, the quoted fare in an active PPZ does not necessarily be higher. Sometimes it is obvious that Lyft is charging customers a multiplier but sometimes it doesn't. Again, it remains unknown whether it is conceivable to assume an equal sign exists between PPZ and high ride demand.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

As the funds dry up so will the quality of good drivers. Customer service will be a thing of the past. If you can't afford the service then do not use it. If you don't want your dinner delivered like a newspaper please folks tip your driver. You would not ask your neighbor to go to McDonald's to pick up dinner for you and offer just a thank you, so don't expect a total stranger to do it. I will burn a half tank of gas running my a/c before I accept a $3 no tip order. To each his own we have to do what we have to do.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh it's already started. I'm not driving 5 miles to deliver $20 worth of food and MAYBE get a $2 tip. Definitely not driving 13 miles for $6 and MAYBE a $5 tip on a $40 order


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> At this point, I'm thinking we will most likely have another stimulus payout, with the poorest getting theirs first.


White House and House of Representatives both on board with second stimulus check. Now up to senate.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/daily-cheez-update.404578/#post-6347800


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's right, July is our last month to collect enhanced unemployment. Now that Covid is surging in most states again, the delivery platforms are primed peak with fresh drivers that will indeed deliver for far less than what we were paid two months ago. Restaurants will be re-closing the dining rooms, but offering carry-out are a greater level.
> 
> The car market is ready to crash with fresh bankruptcies. The airline bailout ends next month. At this point, I'm thinking we will most likely have another stimulus payout, with the poorest getting theirs first. As far as big tips coming in every other delivery; I don't think that will happen anytime soon. Doordash is the new Postmates in regard to pay.


Which side do you think will vote to end a gov't hand handout when everyone is struggling, new shutdowns are being put in place and there is an election coming? We're good 'til at least November.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MikeSki said:


> Which side do you think will vote to end a gov't hand handout when everyone is struggling, new shutdowns are being put in place and there is an election coming?


It's too choppy to say which side, as members shifting back and forth with some issues.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's too choppy to say which side, as members shifting back and forth with some issues.


Neither side has the balls to pull that shit I guarantee


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MikeSki said:


> Which side do you think will vote to end a gov't hand handout when everyone is struggling, new shutdowns are being put in place and there is an election coming? We're good 'til at least November.


CLICK!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

If they do give us something it won't be much now that the unemployment is going down.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> If they do give us something it won't be much now that the unemployment is going down.


imagine if politicians could buy votes with taxpayer funds.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't deliver food, so, I don't know what to say.

But, the first round of pandemic funding was easily spent, because people thought that it would all be over by now. If it comes back they will probably be tighter next time, because real fear might set in.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Here's another laugh mind you no promos etc in my market S Florida , I did accept to see what it was. Two orders actually , both about $25 each based on menu items selected in each order. ASSUMING , I was tipped $5 each $18 for 19 miles then another 19 back, no thanks cancelled both.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's right, July is our last month to collect enhanced unemployment. Now that Covid is surging in most states again, the delivery platforms are primed peak with fresh drivers that will indeed deliver for far less than what we were paid two months ago. Restaurants will be re-closing the dining rooms, but offering carry-out are a greater level.
> 
> The car market is ready to crash with fresh bankruptcies. The airline bailout ends next month. At this point, I'm thinking we will most likely have another stimulus payout, with the poorest getting theirs first. As far as big tips coming in every other delivery; I don't think that will happen anytime soon. Doordash is the new Postmates in regard to pay.


I think the Nation is Heading BACK INTO QUARRANTINE.

DELIVERIES WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROFITABLE AS GOING OUT IS UNSAFE.



MikeSki said:


> imagine if politicians could buy votes with taxpayer funds.


OR
FREE PHONES
&
FREE HEALTHCARE ! *

*( Opiods No Longer included !)


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Tons of new gig workers who are allowing Platforms to drop pay for drivers....
Hilarious that even the Young & Beautiful now doing food delivery--(Dramatic rise in Hotties w/warming bags leaving pick-up locations)

If Fed $600 is NOT extended, all of us existing drivers doing Food Delivery will be FIUCKED!
Sharp decline in crap and O.K. pings ahead in that scenario; Only _Karen & Chad_ will be left ordering....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uber Eats was amazing in April/May, I anticipated it would cease being amazing, so I went back to driving pax in June. 

The confluence of stimulus checks and "stay at home" orders made $30/hr a thing every weekend, but that time is behind us now.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Uber Eats was amazing in April/May, I anticipated it would cease being amazing, so I went back to driving pax in June.
> 
> The confluence of stimulus checks and "stay at home" orders made $30/hr a thing every weekend, but that time is behind us now.


I think round two is coming up soon.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Tons of new gig workers who are allowing Platforms to drop pay for drivers....
> Hilarious that even the Young & Beautiful now doing food delivery--(Dramatic rise in Hotties w/warming bags leaving pick-up locations). I told her that Algo will make sure it $$$ goes down going forward.
> 
> If Fed $600 is NOT extended, all of us existing drivers doing Food Delivery will be FIUCKED!
> Sharp decline in crap and O.K. pings ahead in that scenario; Only _Karen & Chad_ will be left ordering....


I picked up a so called hottie yesterday, her friend is doing UE, and she cleared 8500 in May. :smiles: I told her that Mr.Algo will slow her friend down going forward.:smiles: It's the strippers.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I think the Nation is Heading BACK INTO QUARRANTINE.
> 
> DELIVERIES WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROFITABLE AS GOING OUT IS UNSAFE.
> 
> ...


I honestly think that restaurant employees are the number one spreaders of the virus from all the gross behavior I have witnessed. To your point I think it will probably be the opposite. I think Americans will be more wiser with their money this 2nd time around. The government has made it clear that if there is a 2nd round of stimulus it will be the last and final one. Rent eviction restrictions are being lifted and it's finally time to pay the Piper. The market will be saturated with drivers by then so don't expect those lovely $5-$6 additional pay bonuses either. These companies will manipulate every chance they get.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I think the Nation is Heading BACK INTO QUARRANTINE.
> 
> DELIVERIES WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROFITABLE AS GOING OUT IS UNSAFE.
> 
> ...


----------

